# Insulation on/around dishwasher



## WillK (Aug 29, 2010)

Okay, so I have a new energy-star dishwasher which I purchased cheap as an open item at Lowes, but it has no insulation. I've downloaded all the manuals from Frigidaire and it's not clear, but it seems as though this is probably how this particular model is made.

I think primarily I'm concerned with cold coming in, I've had this before in another house where the dishwasher would be cold and you could feel cold air coming out of it in winter when you openned the dishwasher door.

If I have room for it, any reason I couldn't add 1" rigid foam between the dishwasher and the wall, it is going to be against an exterior wall.

As for the rest of it, no idea how it's going to perform noise-wise, the manual claims it's quiet but I'll believe it when I see it - on Lowes there were complaints of the tub melting, so I'm a little hesitant to trap heat by adding insulation. Is the idea of the tub melting plausible? Or would some rigid foam enclosing the area to isolate noise be harmless?

Here's the particular model:
http://www.frigidaire.com/products/kitchen/dishwashers/fdb520rhs


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

if you have standard cabt' i doubt you'll have room for 1" block. you can however put any insulation behind or around it as long as you don't interfere with anything. the more $ d/w have bulk fiberglass for noise deadening. as far as tub melting; there's safeties to stop that, but if it does melt it wouldn't be because of any insulation you used.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I have installed units on which the insulation just did not look to be adequate, and there was room within the cabinet for more insulation. I use the blankets sold for water heaters with the white flexible outer wrapping. Just cut to fit and tape on. Duct tape will work, but not for long. I use a white tape made for installing this type material on HVAC duct work. I get the blanket and the white tape at HVAC supply stores, no license needed for these. David


----------

